# New NSFW...ish anime girly WIP



## Battou

I'm not done with her yet but, I'm not going to have a lot of time over the next week or s, so I may as well show the current progress.


----------



## lifeafter2am

Nice.  I wish I could draw....


----------



## Battou

You don't by chance know who she is do you?

I saw a pic of her and just had to draw her in her skivies :blushing:


----------



## lifeafter2am

She looks familiar but no... I can't bring a name to mind.  Who is she?


----------



## Battou

lifeafter2am said:


> She looks familiar but no... I can't bring a name to mind.  Who is she?



I don't know, That is why I asked. Ironically FAC's owner said the same thing word for word.


----------



## lifeafter2am

The eyes make me think of Astroboy or FLCL.


----------



## Battou

lifeafter2am said:


> The eyes make me think of Astroboy or FLCL.



not FLCL, I know that well :lmao:

And I doubt it was Astroboy


----------



## lifeafter2am

I know it wasn't those two, I was just saying thats what the eyes reminded me of. 

I'm actually not a big FLCL fan, never really caught my attention.


----------



## Battou

I think she is Mimi (or Something to that effect) from Dual Masters.


----------



## lifeafter2am

Yeah, I can see that.  (after a google image search)


----------



## THORHAMMER

_dual _something.....


----------



## Battou

See it bigger Here and desktop wallpaper here


----------



## lifeafter2am

Nice man!  It ALMOST makes me think of Orihime from Bleach.  Or any innocent anime girl I guess.  lol.


----------

